# Your power of choice!



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2003)

Okay, is there any particular power you've read about, or seen in film and TV, that you would most like to have (in a simple fun sort of way)?

By this I'm thinking the ability to time travel, cross the stars, have x-ray vision, flying, superb Matrix-style Kung-Fu skills...and countless other things.

I guess for my first submission, I'd go for having the abilities of "Q" - there must be amazing potential for putting such powers to good and constructive use. 

Or would you prefer the powers of the Highlander? Or Sauron? 

Do comment.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 11, 2003)

Samantha Stevens.  No contest.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok, that isn't really in context.  There are several fantasy characters that can morph into some other creature.  I like that.

As for Q's powers - I'd be way too frightened of what harm I could do by accident, or not thinking things through.  Give me a simpler life!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2003)

Ahhhh...!

I had to do a search for "Samantha Stevens" then! I do remember "Bewitched" - just never the character names.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 11, 2003)

Being Samantha Stevens was my childhood dream (right between Marine Biology and Archeology).  Since I'm like Peter Pan...it still is!


----------



## Twelve (Aug 11, 2003)

I've always loved, and am still in love with the powers of Peter Parker, the Spectacular Spider-Man.

Besides the ability to crawl on walls, jump 20 feet in the air, have amazing reflexes, and carry ten tons, the Webhead has something called "SPIDER-SENSE".

This means he can sense danger before it strikes him. Too cool. With that kind of security, life would be a blast.

12


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 12, 2003)

I could definitely get into that climbing walls stuff!  Count me in.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 12, 2003)

Shapeshifting...definetly shapeshifting!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2003)

Shapeshifting would be good - so long as it wasn't painful. Anyone remember "Manimal"?


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey, we're dreaming here.  There is no pain involved, there are no consequences...if you are going to dream, dream big!  ;D

I don't recall "Manimal" but "An American Werewolf in London" seemed to involve lots of painful skin and bone stretching.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 13, 2003)

*turns into a fruitbat*

Nope, no pain here...LOL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2003)

But, really, is there any particular creature you'd prefer to shape shift into? What if you could only choose no more than 5? (He asks, pondering the issue.)


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 18, 2003)

Falcon  - to fly
Dolphin - to survive in a water environment
Dog - to be accepted everywhere, but with the power of self defense
Cat - similar but with more stealth
Mouse - go everywhere unnoticed


----------



## Twelve (Aug 18, 2003)

I have wanted to be some animals....

Cheetah: Because they're so FAST, and my favorite animal.
Blue Whale:I've always been amazed by this creature that even dwarves large dinosaurs. How does it feel to be so big and powerful?

12


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 19, 2003)

Just five....hmmm...okiedokie!
An owl...I have always loved them. I 
love their mystical nature...
A canid of some type...probably a Malamute or something like that.
A moth....utterly facinating critters (I would be an Io moth or a Luna moth).
A shark...they are amazing.
A fox...lots of mythology to that one as well.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2003)

Actually, I was remembering how when I was younger my two prized "powers" would have been teleportation and invisibility.


----------



## genisis2 (Mar 14, 2006)

Invisibility for all the wrong reasons


----------



## nixie (Mar 14, 2006)

I want to be Lady Envy from Erikson's Malazan


----------



## polymath (Mar 15, 2006)

The ability to strike bowel-loosening fear into the heart of any foe would be nice.
Shape-shifting would also be good: "Size of a pachyderm!" etc.
I'd settle for any special power, I'm not fussy.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 15, 2006)

How 'bout the power of flight? That do anythin' for ya?


----------



## polymath (Mar 15, 2006)

That's levitation, homes! (thanks to Tenacious D)


----------



## genisis2 (Mar 15, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> I want to be Lady Envy from Erikson's Malazan


No I want too be Lady Envy oops wrong forum. ignore that ahh invisibility yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 15, 2006)

the ability to read minds and the ability to manipulate objects around me


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd want them all - I'm a greedy cow!

xx


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 15, 2006)

*The ability to put the fear of god into people and to drive a car.....

I need to get around to put the fear of god in to people*


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 15, 2006)

With great power, comes great responsibility


----------



## Thadlerian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've never heard about this in any film or comic, but the ability to speak/write/read/comprehend (and imitate) all possible human languages, dialects, manners of speaking, etc. fluently would be my #1 choice.

The power of it would be overwhelming.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually, I could do with the power to understand human beings. Failing that, I suppose telepathy would be useful - at least as long as I could turn it off at will. (when the couple next door are doing their destruction testing on the furniture I have no desire for more information than I already receive)

As regards the shape changing: was that five *including* my present body, or five supplementary.
I've chosen a giant squid for aquatic use (manipulative ability and nothing much messes with you)
                an ant hill for flexibility and a change of viewpoint
                a grey parrot for flight
                a siamese cat for lifestyle, working hours and generally organising other people to do things
and, if I still have one left, an equine, probably a shetland poney, for the ladies.
I already have the gift of empathy with machines; now, if I could only extend that to cover computers…


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 16, 2006)

Telepathy could be a nice ability, but only if I can control it, i.e., hear the thoughts only of those people I want to hear and only when I want it.

Invisibility is also nice, but my clothes also must get invisible when I turn invisible.


----------



## Syn (Mar 16, 2006)

i would love to be a female version of wolverine.  Those claws are amazing! Although spidy powers would be cool so maybe a mixture of both.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 16, 2006)

Shape-shifting would be very convenient...

An owl, silent and with super vision
A wolf, equally silent
An Arabian horse

Nixie can have Lady Envy, I prefer Fanderay, She-Wolf of Winter !


----------



## Quokka (Mar 16, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> I've never heard about this in any film or comic, but the ability to speak/write/read/comprehend (and imitate) all possible human languages, dialects, manners of speaking, etc. fluently would be my #1 choice.
> 
> The power of it would be overwhelming.


 
There's an Australian author, Martin Middleton who as far as I know only ever released (to date) 10 books, all in the 90's and 6 of which formed the fantasy series _Chronicles of the Custodians_. I read it years ago but from memory it was a fairly easy and enjoyable read and one of the magical abilities was exactly what you've described. 

For me immortality, not Highlander style, no body or anything just the ability to kick back see what happens.


----------



## Jack (Mar 16, 2006)

To be the Kwisatz Haderach - To be able to see both time and space.


----------



## genisis2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sibeling said:
			
		

> Telepathy could be a nice ability, but only if I can control it, i.e., hear the thoughts only of those people I want to hear and only when I want it.
> 
> Invisibility is also nice, but my clothes also must get invisible when I turn invisible.


 Damn I forgot about clothes{smacks his head with the palm of his hand ... "Doh"}


----------



## Elvendon (Mar 17, 2006)

There are two sets of power's I'd like...

One I've never seen used anywhere... but I think it would be really cool to control plantlife. Not so much "pheer the almighty daisy" more "get exploded by that apple pip you ate for lunch growing in five seconds" or "squashed by an oak tree branch coming down and ker-smacking you.". 

As for existing powers, it would gr-eat to have Noranti's Noetic eye (points to the avatar.). Seeing spiritual and mental information has got to be cool


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd like to be able to 'tinker' with time - like the G man from Half life 2, to be able to stop it and walk through or just ues it so you cold time things so that no one could see you( everyone would be turning the wrong way or destracted


----------



## Geiden (Mar 18, 2006)

1: It would have to be telleportation. Just think of how much time you would save. No more public transport!

2: I would love to have Peter Parker's reflexes.

3: (More on the evil side) I loved the abilities of Jagang the dream walker from the Sword Of Truth series.


----------



## topspin (Mar 20, 2006)

Great question...

I would have to go for Invulnerability, Superman style. Never have to worry about physical safety again, plus I could survive car crashes, radiation, sheets of flame, deep sea pressures, etc. Probably goes hand in hand with immortality too, since i'd be invulnerable to the ravages of time.

And I would never need health or life insurance ever ever EVER.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 20, 2006)

healing would be one of them, together with protective shieldmakings...

and at least one agressive combatcraft


----------



## orionsixwings (Apr 3, 2006)

I want: Flight, Invisibility, To breathe underwater, and converse with Animals.


----------



## ScottSF (Apr 12, 2006)

Shadowcat.  It's the other kind of invulnerability.  I guess I would have to have my own X-name . . . Helium!  I could make people think I'm a ghost, or go pester politicians to get them to do the right thing.   Yeah, shadowcat's power plus a deep understanding of psycology so I can mess with bad people just right.  I could also go negotiate with dangerous people... gotta sleep


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 27, 2006)

I would want to ability to heal other people's physical and mental ailments without cost (physical, mental, spiritual, whatever) to myself or other people or the planet or the universe or anything (no side effects--none) and without anyone knowing I was doing it (so people aren't tempted to enslave me or threaten me or bribe me or kill me).

Yes, I'm trying to close all the loopholes so that the wish doesn't go awry like it always does in fairy tales . . .

If that power isn't available, then I want the ability to teleport, taking any object(s) of any size or composition with me--again, without side effects, and without anyone knowing I could do this.  

I figure that this sort of teleportation would allow the semblance of other powers:  a series of _extremely_ short teleport jumps would be equivalent to flying, and being able to take any object of any size or composition with me would be like superstrength.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 27, 2006)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> the ability to read minds and the ability to manipulate objects around me



Better to manipulate minds and read objects around me. 

Hey, wait! I'm doing that now!


----------



## alicebandassassin (Apr 27, 2006)

I would like to be able to be invisable and the abliaty to change peoples moods or feeling to make them more positive would be a nice gift if you could getit


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 27, 2006)

My Power of Choice:

1. Flight, with the stipulation that I get wings and better eyesight.

2. To be able to send myself into computers and everything thereof, like Harper on Andromeda.



			
				Thadlerian said:
			
		

> I've never heard about this in any film or comic, but the ability to speak/write/read/comprehend (and imitate) all possible human languages, dialects, manners of speaking, etc. fluently would be my #1 choice.


 Actually in the YA series Mindwarp one of the characters has the speaking and comprehending portion of that power, except its ANY and ALL languages. He has spoken to spiders, termites, a fax machine, and video games.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 27, 2006)

When I'm hungry I'd quite like the power to command all biscuits.


----------



## cornelius (Apr 27, 2006)

ok

so first power : healing in most of its meaning

second : total awareness and total power of the mind ( you don't have to look for things you can "feel" where they are, you can use your mind to bound with animals and all, maybe even being able to control them a little, with a little effect or two on humans too, not too big, I'd abuse it heavily )

third: druid of air- control the wind, levitation, powerfull airblasts, protective airshields

 fourth : have a demon for you can shift in anytime you want, with great strength and mind ...

and a fifth to fill in in case of need


----------



## Oberondreams (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmm.... this one is tough.

I would have to agree with a previous poster that I would want to understand the human mind.  The full extent of how the mind works... and also have the ability for telepathy.

Also in "Wheel of Time" the ability for "Compulsion" but thats my evil side of me.  Having complete control over someone of power...  

The good and fruity side in me would want to be "Luna" from "Legend"  

_"What care I for human hearts? Soft and spiritless as porridge! A fairy's heart beats fierce and free!_


----------



## Coolhand (May 2, 2006)

Personaly, I'd go for a set of Wolverine's adamantium claws. The nose-picking possibilites are endless...

Either that or telekenesis, so that I didn't have to get up out of the chair to get the $"*@ing remote for the TV.


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 2, 2006)

i wont the abilaty to shut out the sound of teenagers till there oh passed twenty that would do i nicely i think


----------



## Thadlerian (May 2, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> and a fifth to fill in in case of need


Hey, that's cheating 

You've gotta have all your powers before the climax. So goes the rules of storytelling. Everybody knows that


----------



## chrispenycate (May 2, 2006)

The telekinthesis to call in the remote leads me to  a simpler power; convert myself into a universal electronic remote control. Not just changing channels on the TV, but winding the lights up and down in the studio, typing into the computer without these keykboard thingies, but I could get that guy whose car goes "BOOM BOOM" as it passes me.
"Not much of a superpower" you're saying; well, perhaps not, but it suits me. Persuade the autopilot to take the plane where I want to go, persuade the cash machine my name is Rothschild, Crash an F18 (it relies entirely on its electronics to fly) and turn off the music in whichever part of the supermarket I find myself. Reroute telephone calls between telemarketers (so they're always talking to each other. Render unusable the launching system for ICBMs, while reducing military communications worldwide to semaphore flags and shouting. Interupting party politicl broadcasts with reruns of Fawlty Towers (as if anyone would notice the difference. Changing the traffic lights when a school crocodile wanted to cross.
Where's my "massively evil" smiley?


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 14, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> As regards the shape changing: was that five *including* my present body, or five supplementary.
> I've chosen a giant squid for aquatic use (manipulative ability and nothing much messes with you)
> an ant hill for flexibility and a change of viewpoint
> a grey parrot for flight
> ...


is the equine bit for the rideing

i would like to:
1. beable to see physical aspects of space and time like wind and breazes (like wearing thermal gogles on a computer game
2. not need to interact physicaly with the world (no need for sleep, food or exercise) & behave like a ghost with mental comunication skills.
3. be the ultimate well of knoledge


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 14, 2006)

Would like to be able to understand the music of the spheres as it were. The song that the sun sings when it rises and sets and what the wind says to the trees and the ocean to the sands as well as the language of the beasts.

Would also like to be able to read and understand all that is in a book by simply touching the book or flipping through the pages.


----------



## tiny99 (Jun 17, 2006)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> When I'm hungry I'd quite like the power to command all biscuits.


 
Lord of the coconut rings eh?


----------



## Mouse (Jun 17, 2006)

Gambit's powers for me please! He can make stuff go KABOOM! Just by touching it! Cool . . .
Telekenisis would be ace too, but only cos I'm so lazy!!
Also, yeah Matrix-style kung fu knowledge. I'm already a blue belt in Wado Ryu Karate so nearly there?! Maybe not yet!


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 17, 2006)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> When I'm hungry I'd quite like the power to command all biscuits.




Why biscuits in particular and are you partial to any particular kind


----------



## Alurny (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd pretty much go with being Rouge. I touch you and absorb your power to use it against you. That's pretty good to be honest!


----------



## BookStop (Jun 19, 2006)

Alurny said:
			
		

> I'd pretty much go with being Rouge. I touch you and absorb your power to use it against you. That's pretty good to be honest!


 
Assuming you could get close enough of course.


----------



## Alurny (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats what my comrades are for!


----------

